
The Microwave Plasma Mystery (2019) - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0u8Vtf2GoQ
======
peter_d_sherman
Most microwave plasma videos on youtube (i.e., grapes) show microwave plasma
being created via some method, and then, almost as quickly, being dissipated.

This microwave plasma video is different, because its author is trying to
figure out _how to get the microwave plasma to persist_ , and the causative
factors behind it persisting or not persisting...

The video is a bit long at close to 28 minutes, but it's worth a look if
you're interested in cheaply, easily produced plasma...

